

Ask HN: Give me your used laptop (and a book) - mgnfcntsteiner

SHORT: I want your used laptop (and a book), will you give it to me?<p>I think I could I just you the simplest reason why I need it.<p>I am currently learning to program, and I don't have a computer of my own. Up to now, I am just renting computer since six months ago when I started learning to code. Renting is costly and computers have a lot of restrictions. (Not to mention setting up the computer, automation will do the job).<p>I've already learned the basics of programming. Many recommends Python for complete beginners, so I did. I want to focus and spend more of my time learning/programming without worrying about the cost, restrictions, and setting up the computer.<p>So, will you help me guys? I'll make it clear that I am NOT asking for your money (nor I am letting you give me some so I could just buy my own, NO.). What I asked is your soon-to-be trashed laptop. Maybe you have recently bought a macbook, and there's no place for the old one. Maybe, you don't need it anymore and want to trash it already. Or maybe, you're just too generous and you want to help a stranger. You can donate it to me. That's already a really big help to me. :))<p>I am serious. I want to learn.<p>(And also, if you happen to have a book about programming, maybe you could donate it too. :) )<p>Send me an email:<p><pre><code>    mgnfcntsteiner@gmail.com
</code></pre>
THANKS A LOT!<p>(Sorry HN, you can delete this post if inappropriate :)
======
MisterWebz
A used laptop that would be sufficient for Python programming really isn't
going to cost you much.

------
devonbarrett
<http://hackershelf.com/browse/> has enough free books covering a range of
subjects to get you more than on your way.

------
orangethirty
Where are you located?

~~~
mgnfcntsteiner
Manila, PH

~~~
orangethirty
Do you have any kind of hardware already? Things like a keyboard, a mouse, a
monitor, etc. That makes a huge difference when shipping stuff out.

~~~
runjake
Laptops traditionally come with some form of all of those items integrated
into them.

~~~
orangethirty
_I know_. Just want to know if this person has any sort of hardware that would
allow use of a tower and/or raspberry pi.

